# 37 weeks and FAST heart rate in baby



## dot2dot (Nov 14, 2003)

Last Friday my baby had a really fast heart rate for a while at the Drs... Like 180-210 fast. It kind of freaked everyone out and they made me do a NST (which showed everything normal). I have to go back for another one in a few hours and I am trying not to worry but it does have me concerned. You always hear about distress and low heartrates, I have never heard of fast ones, or about what could cause it. My real concern is that it will be fast or off somehow again and the Dr. will want to take the baby. I know this is just my imagination, but what if he detects some problem and then wants to have the baby? What if they would want to do a c/s because a vaginal birth would make things worse on the babies heart? Is this a valid concern? Is it something to consider? Are heart problems a valid reason for a c/s or are vaginal births typically fine?

Sorry, I am totally rambling and making up scenarios in my head that probably won't even be. But if you have ever seen something like this, maybe you could let me know how it turned out? I just want to know not to worry.







I have done so good thinking happy thoughts all pregnancy and have been really looking forward to the upcoming birth experience, this just threw me for a loop!


----------



## jerawo (Jan 28, 2003)

Have they checked you for Graves' Disease or hyperthyroidism?

If you have antithyroid antibodies, they can cross the placenta and cause the baby to become hyperthyroid. One of the affects is a very rapid heartbeat. We were a little concerned about DS at the end, because my antithyroid antibody levels went up. However his heat rate was always normal, and we did a very late ultrasound at 38 weeks and didn't see any evidence of a goiter. We homebirthed, but if it looked like the baby had a goiter we were going to birth at the hospital, because of the increased risk of tachycardia in the baby.

Did your doctor give you any ideas why the fast heatrate might have happened? Are you following up in any way? Hopefully it's just a fluke thing, but you may want to look into the Graves' Disease possibility just to be on the safe side. There may be other reasons for a very fast hear rate, but Graves Disease is the only one I'm aware of.

Hope everything is okay!


----------



## pamamidwife (May 7, 2003)

I wonder if your baby was just really moving around alot at the time of using the doppler. That would cause a temporary increase in heart rate, with a return to "normal" in about 20 to 30 seconds or so.


----------



## dot2dot (Nov 14, 2003)

Thank you for acknowledging my worries. After being monitored today, it looks like it was just a lot of movement. The baseline for the heartrate is pretty high, so a lot of movement or excitement can push it even higher pretty easily. Of course then it was mentioned that the Ped. may want to monitor the baby's heart for 24 hours which kind of sent me crazy all over again. I am feeling so protective of my birth and baby this time in a way I wasn't with my first... knowing more I guess. I am feeling like a mama bear who just wants to go find a cave to hide in.
Thanks again!


----------



## Mommiska (Jan 3, 2002)

Just wanted to say that this happened to me at one of my antenatal checks. The baby was moving loads when the midwife checked her heart rate, so she waited until the end of the appointment (when baby was quieter) and checked again - the heart rate was back to normal.

DD3 was born yesterday, and she's absolutely fine! It was just the movement increasing her heart rate temporarily.


----------



## jerawo (Jan 28, 2003)

I'm glad there is a very normal explaination for this. I hated that the only reason I knew of was an abnormal one.

Enjoy your birth


----------



## tmarina (Sep 12, 2002)

My baby did this in my second pregnancy at one appointment -- it was around 38 weeks and her heartrate went up into the 180s. My midwives sent me to see a naturopath the next day for an ultrasound. He thought that my being considered anemic was to blame. Her heartrate was normal during the ultrasound the next day and I went on to have a normal out of hospital birth at 41 weeks.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dot2dot*
I am feeling so protective of my birth and baby this time in a way I wasn't with my first... knowing more I guess. I am feeling like a mama bear who just wants to go find a cave to hide in.

Considered homebirth? I know it's not for everyone, but this sentiment makes you a good candidate.

All the best to you...


----------



## dot2dot (Nov 14, 2003)

You and me both Jennie! Tmarina- definitely considered but not to be right now. Maybe a future pregnancy!


----------

